# What is your favorite motet ever?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Well Thomas Tallis spem in alium is perhaps among the greatest motet ever, the oxford camerata did a wonderfull job, wow a 40 voices motet, you can feel the power of sutch tremendeous masterpiece
The motet usually bored me, but this one was so grandiose it blew me away.

Than i might had Orlande de lassus motets are rather interresting , i may invest more in some of his music , since he is the flemish master among the flemish.

I heard some Gesualdo motets but was not has quite has move, like the two afored mention composer, Gesualdo was a madrigalist before everything the sharpest knife but his motets 
were standards, thus said even if im a Gesualdo fanboy.

:tiphat:


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

I like Nielsens 3 motets op 55


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm a man of simple tastes ... so: Salve Regina by Josquin (the five-voice one, as sung by the Clerks in "Essential Josquin" - it has to be the Clerks).

My second candidate for first position would be: Ecclesie militantis by Dufay (e.g. Orlando Consort or Huelgas Ensemble; the Hilliards sing some wrong notes I believe due to their different interpretation).


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm partial to William Byrd's Ave Verum, particularly sung by Higginbotham.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

If grand motet is permissible, after seeing Les Arts Florissants/Christie in concert, Mondonville: In exitu Israel.


----------

